# Visa Rejection in Abu Dhabi



## cm0918 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi, I am Indian previously working in Dubai Freezone. I got an offer in private company in Abu Dhabi. My previous company cancelled my visa for my new company in Auh be able to apply for my new visa but unfortunately it was got rejected for 3 times due to security reason. Now I am totally messed up for what happen since I already resigned and no more job at all since new company already gave up in applying for my visa.

Is security is applicable to all company in applying new visa or only to government companies in Auh. Will I be facing the same problem when I get an offer to other companies in any emirates? I really don't know what to do now. Please advise. 

Many thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

in Dubai working for a private company there won't be security clearance. In AD I am not sure - govt. companies obviously require security clearance.


----------



## cm0918 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply. Do you have any idea if it will not be a problem for me to take new employment visa in any emirates since I already got rejected 3 times for security reason?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Any organization relating to the government in Abu Dhabi requires security clearance. The best thing to do in the future is to check with the company whether this is a requirement for the visa.


----------



## SyedUmair (Dec 17, 2014)

rsinner said:


> in Dubai working for a private company there won't be security clearance. In AD I am not sure - govt. companies obviously require security clearance.


Dear,
I have been doing job in Dubai, I got a new job offer from Abu Dhabi. I resigned from previous company and my new company applied my visa. after 10 days they said that MOL issue the visa but Immigration rejected your visa for security reason. I just want to know that what should I need to do know ?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Commercial companies are required to have their staff security cleared if they are going to be working inside public sector organisations.

I have a few guys who had to get lea ranch to work on a specific contract and if they couldn't get it, then I wouldn't have taken them past their probation period.


----------



## abdul1987 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Abu DHabi Visa*

Once Security clearance received then there are any chances of Visa Rejection.


----------

